# Mcmaster Coupon Codes???



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

May not be where this belongs, but I figured there are more people here that use Mcmaster Carr than anywhere else on AT. 

Does anyone have any coupon codes for MC??? Trying to get some press material, but would like to save as much $$$ as possible.

Thanks


----------



## n3twrkm4n (Aug 16, 2005)

McMaster Carr is a big company with mostly commercial entities being their customers. I've always found it impossible to get "coupon" codes. If you're ordering in bulk or have others you know that need the same material, compile your orders into one and save that way.

Grainger is similar with the lack of coupon codes. Their prices are generally higher than MMC. If it's metal you're after check around local and see if you have metal fab shops, you may be able to purchase their 'scraps' as a mere fraction what they would cost new.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I found that raw materials like metal I get better prices from online metals. Of course shipping is the killer but if you gang orders and buy in bulk you can get the price per unit lower

http://www.onlinemetals.com/


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm trying to get the steel tubing for the EZ press style press. It doesn't cost that much, just was gonna see if I could maybe get some type of discount on shipping or something...lol. I did get a 10% off at ENCO and FREE SHIPPING thru an email, so I was just wondering about the MMC. 

Thanks again, and MERRY CHRISTMAS to EVERYONE!!!
God Bless


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Check with local scrap yards. Ive been buying aluminum and steel at way below retail cost. Scrap prices are way up so folks are selling scrap metal like crazy.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I sell people metal all the time. Pretty much anything made I have or have real close !!


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Try these guys 
http://www.discountsteel.com/
Some of the best prices I've found for low volume purchases


----------

